# desk top letter/bill organizer



## Phone60 (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get plans for a desk top organizer, or do you have plans? I've tried google to no avail.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Your probably not going to find any plans. A desktop organizer would be something very personal that would vary from person to person depending on their space and need. Perhaps you could google the organizer on google images and get some ideas and make your own plans.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Somehow message #2 was duplicated.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just go to an office supple house and take pictures of what you find there. Go home and print the picture of the one you like. Put dimensions of the picture and go from there.

If you did not find one you like then just make a sketch of what you do like. Again dimension it and go.

George


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

http://woodworker.com/desktop-organizer-plan-mssu-140-665.asp

http://www.woodcraft.com/category/2082543/fitsall-desktop-organizer.aspx

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1321170/build_your_own_wooden_desktop_organizer_b/

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/2034/free-plan-a-simple-desk-organizer

http://www.woodworkingplanfinder.com/plans/free/desk-plans-2.htm

www.av.com

www.google.com


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Someones been busy.

Thumbs up! Yes


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

took a whole 2-3 mins
hopefully they will remember the last 2


----------

